# What size blanket does she need???



## suenosderosas (Nov 30, 2007)

The only way to know for sure is to measure her. Measure from the middle of her chest back to her tail and that will tell you how many inches she'll need. But seeing how you already have the blanket, I'd just try it on her and see how it fits.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

You could always try the 54" blanket on her and see how it fits.

I just measured my one gelding, he measured 73", and I wanted to double check, so I pulled out my 74" sheet and put it on him. Fit him perfectly.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would just try it out!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

this is a size chart that i go by!!!....it works

*The following chart is an approximate size chart:* 12 hands to 12.2....62 14 hands to 14.2....70 16 hands to 16.2....78 12.2 hands to 13....64 14.2 hands to 15....72 16.2 hands to 17....80 13 hands to 13.2....66 15 hands to 15.2....74 17 hands to 17.2....82 13.2 hands to 14....68 15.2 hands to 16....76 17.2 hands to 18....84


----------



## prbygenny (Aug 2, 2008)

My boy is 15.1 hands and he wears a 78 in all his blankets. I would always measure before buying.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I measured Sandie and she was 81 inches BUT she's also overweight so I think that bowed the measuring tape a bit, I ended up trying on a 76" and it fits her well (even might be a little big!)...so you have to watch the measurement if your horse is a little fat like mine (although yours don't look fat at all!) ;-) Sandie is about 14.1hh by the way.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Use a lunge line or other rope to measure. Have a helper stand with the end of it at the middle of the chest, and mark off the spot on the line/rope that meets the edge of her tail. Buy the closest size possible.


----------



## Connemara93 (Nov 7, 2008)

On all the sizing charts that I have in my little horsey info folder, they recommend a 5'3" rug for horses 13.2-14hh. I'd say that the rug you have should fit fine, but the easiest way to tell would be to just chuck it on her and see how it looks. You might need a smaller one as she is so lean though.


----------

